
Homework copying can turn As into Cs, Bs into Ds - Wump
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/homework-copying-0318.html?tr=y&auid=6145391
======
btilly
The point I liked the most is that business majors are far more apt to try to
copy than science or engineering students.

~~~
ronnier
We don't have scantron tests either.

